# Roster Decisions



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...-magic-roster-decisions-20140628,0,75343.post

Orlando should let go of Price and Lamb. They are really inconsequential at this point.

Moore should stay. I think he can be a really good bench combo guard for a long time.

Same with O'Quinn. Good bench big man for a long time. Tough dude.

For now I'd hang on to Dedmon too. He played well in really limited minutes at the end of last year. The guy is a pogo-stick and could provide some shot-blocking which Orlando really needs.

It would have been nice to see Jameer finish his career in Orlando but it is probably not going to happen. It would be nice to see him get on a contender for a few years then come back and work within the organization.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Aside from whether or not to keep Nelson around one more year to ease Payton's transition to the league, those aren't really major decisions. For the record, unless the Magic plan on making a major trade or signing with their cap space, I actually think they should pick up Nelson's option so that you aren't throwing Elfrid into the fire right away.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well so much for that. Nelson waived. Probably mutual. Nelson probably wants an opportunity to go to a better team for a few years. He could be a good backup guard for someone.

Lamb waived as well which I expected.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I really wonder what Orlando's going to do this summer. They've cleared out a bunch of cap space between the Afflalo and Nelson moves but you don't hear about them being players for any of the big free agents. Are they just going to use the space to eat a contract or two in exchange for a draft pick?


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe they're going after the restricted free agents? Monroe? Gordon Hayward?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Maybe they're going after the restricted free agents? Monroe? Gordon Hayward?


The weird thing though - why pay Greg Monroe or Gordon Hayward max contracts when you have Vucevic and Tobias Harries on rookie deals? They actually field a full starting five of young guys that project pretty well - Payton/Oladipo/Harris/Gordon/Vucevic. Add in Harkless, O'Quinn, Nicholson, and someone I'm sure I'm forgetting, and they don't really need much other than a backup guard or two.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't think Harris and Gordon can play together. You need another skilled player out there to pass and handle the ball. I think Greg Monroe would help that team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BobStackhouse42 said:


> I don't think Harris and Gordon can play together. You need another skilled player out there to pass and handle the ball. I think Greg Monroe would help that team.


Those guys are both pretty skilled considering that they both are at least part-time 4s. I don't think it's that much of a problem, given that Oladipo is at least a little bit of a combo guard. They could use a really good backup, but I don't see how Monroe and Vucevic are a workable frontcourt - neither guy protects the rim or as the quickness to chase forwards on the perimeter.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

O'Quinn is a pretty good player actually. Tough rebounder and shot blocker, more skilled than you'd think (decent midrange jumper, good interior passer). Definitely need to keep him around. Actually had the second best PER on the team last year behind only Vucevic. Dedmon has a great motor, he's effective for 10-15 minutes a night.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I really wonder what Orlando's going to do this summer. They've cleared out a bunch of cap space between the Afflalo and Nelson moves but you don't hear about them being players for any of the big free agents. Are they just going to use the space to eat a contract or two in exchange for a draft pick?


I think Nelson and in particular Afflalo was more about opening up minutes on the court more than cap space. They didn't get a ton for Afflalo but they weren't going to pay him after next season anyway so they got something.

I don't see Orlando making any big signings this offseason. Monroe is a nice player but as mentioned not a great fit next to Vucevic. Orlando needs a PF that can be a rim protector. Vuc is a great rebounder but not much of a rim protector.

And Hayward, also as mentioned, i'm not sure is really that much of an upgrade over Harris.

The Ben Gordon signing was a little strange but they have to spend some money... he probably won't be around more than a year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> O'Quinn is a pretty good player actually. Tough rebounder and shot blocker, more skilled than you'd think (decent midrange jumper, good interior passer). Definitely need to keep him around. Actually had the second best PER on the team last year behind only Vucevic. Dedmon has a great motor, he's effective for 10-15 minutes a night.


I love O'Quinn. I hope we keep him around a long time. He can be a top bench big man. He really just needs to tone down on some of the stupid fouls and maybe get into a little better shape. And even though he looks like he's 35 I think he's still only like 24 years old.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JNice said:


> The Ben Gordon signing was a little strange but they have to spend some money... he probably won't be around more than a year.


It was more than a little strange. It was completely nonsensical. I don't get that one at all.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

As expected, the Magic have waived Maxiell.

http://hoopshype.com/twitter/media.html


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> It was more than a little strange. It was completely nonsensical. I don't get that one at all.


It makes sense for them right now, even if they overpaid. The Magic are rebuilding, but looking to take a step forward this year and contend for the 8 seed. They are in desperate need of shooting, Gordon is a shooter. Simple as that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Gordon is a shooter. Simple as that.


Are we sure that's still the case?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> It was more than a little strange. It was completely nonsensical. I don't get that one at all.


It's not a great signing but I think some people made a bigger deal of it than it was. In relative NBA terms it is a pretty small contract and only the first year is guaranteed.

I doubt Gordon gets paid for that 2nd year or is around after year 1. Orlando is going to need some scoring and outside shooting so they can try to not score 60 PPG next year so to me it is a cheap attempt to see if he can provide that for a year. Plus at the end of the year they can use his contract in trades and the receiving team can then just dump him.

Right now the team is too in flux so unless they are getting a megastar they aren't going to sign anyone into any sort of long-term contract.


----------

